# Truth in Pictures: Audi R8 GT Meets R8 GRAND-AM in Daytona



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With the Audi R8 finally on a racing grid in America, it seems logical that American R8 owners will sit up and take notice. Attendance by a few R8s and their owners at the Audi Racing Experience hospitality presence was to be expected, but even still it was a treat to see a US-spec R8 GT make a showing. Even better, the GT's owner was staying at the Shores Resort in Daytona Beach that was also the official Audi hotel.

Just a few hours into the race I realized I'd left my spare battery back at the hotel. By 10 PM I headed back to the Shores in order to retrieve my spare and my charger and fortune smiled upon me. It seems the R8 GT owner had returned to the hotel and parked it in line of site of the fourth R8 GRAND-AM in Daytona - the silver car that Audi is looking to sell to another racing team.









New battery attained, I decided to execute an impromptu photo shoot. Extra lighting came from the Vampire-feared LED lights of an A8 I'd procured from the Audi staff at the track in order to return to the hotel. Given we've neither an R8 GT nor an R8 GRAND-AM in our Fourtitude fleet, we had to make do with what was presented to us. In as much, we've got a whole collection of shots we nabbed in the parking lot at the Shores. View them via the gallery link below.

* Photo Gallery *


----------

